
Apple's new battery case is awful - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/disconnect-apples-battery-case-awful-buy/
======
stephgonnasteph
The Verge has a pretty nice write up about how they might've been designing
around Mophie's patents. They make a good point, but still doesn't make the
design any better.

